# which smart watch should I get?



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

I need a new watch I figure why not get a smart watch?

I use a Note 2, so I could use the Gear but it has a ton of stuff I don't need or care about. The Pebble looks cool and I like the price but is it the best? The Sony Smart Watch 2 looks great but I had the first one and they left me out to dry with the lack of support and updates.

So...which one should I buy? Is the Gear really that much better? I can get one at wholesale which still isn't near the price of the Pebble. Has Sony stepped up their support for the Smart Watch 2?

Please help. I need a new shiny thing to play with.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Personally I'm waiting to see what Razer's nabu smartband brings to the table. Sounds like it'll be about the same price as the pebble if I remember correctly

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mikelewis (Apr 11, 2012)

I haven't decided myself, but I'm debating between the latest Sony smartwatch and the new Pebble. Personally I'll wait until I/O. If they don't announce a watch by then, I"ll decide at that point. You do not have that luxury though.


----------

